# Scheisse- muss nach Alanya



## Krallblei (17. August 2019)

Hi Ihr.


Wie der Titel schon sagt muss ich leider dort hin für eine Woche.
Kann jeden Tag fischen. Sehe dort nur Sandstrand und den einen Zipfel in der Mitte.  Rechts von der Stadt bissl Klippe.

Keine Lust auf auf Kleinfisch angeln. Gibt es Möglichkeiten größeres zu fangen?
Ufer Spinnfischen an Felsküsten.. Mit dem Boot?? 

Makrelen, Bonitos, Thun.. etc..

Monat wäre Oktober..
Lizens von nöten?

Danke euch!


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2019)

Na da bring mal Scheisse nach Alanya. 
Lustiger Thread Titel. 
Satzzeichen rettet Leben.
Komm wir essen Opa. 
Komm wir essen, Opa


----------



## Andal (17. August 2019)

Ich würde mich am heimischen Flughafen so betrinken, dass man mich nicht mitnimmt.


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2019)

Ne ehrlich ich mag nicht.

Hoffnung liegt beim Angeln.

Deswegen such ich hier nach Infos und Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. August 2019)

Da hätte ich auch keine Lust hin.Ich würde es wie @Andal machen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. August 2019)

Ich hab mir mal die Freiheit genommen den Titel um einen Bindestrich zu erweitern- ich denke Scheixxe ham die dort bereits genug. 

Vom Ufer aus wird im Salzwasser nur Schniepeliges gehen- küstennahes Angeln ist aufgrund von fehlenden Bodenstrukturen (bis in die späten 80ger Jahre wurde mit Sprengstoff gefischt) ein hoffnungsloses Unterfangen.

Süßwasser im Hinterland geht- im Bereich Dim Çayi - ist Angeln auf Forellen möglich.


----------



## Andal (17. August 2019)

Dann bleib zu Hause. Wenn du schon mit musst, dann wird man dir auch keine Zeit zum Angeln lassen. Wobei ich sehr schwer bezweifle, dass es übers Köder waschen hinausgehen wird.


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2019)

Hey des ist nicht lustig  

Das ist für mich kein Urlaub. Muss mich um meine Mutter kümmern... Aber kann weg. 

Bin am Meer und MUSS Fischen. Mit Kleinfisch angeln einfach wo kann ich nix anfangen


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2019)

Mit "scheisse" ich muss geht es nicht um die Türken.  Einfach ums Gebiet. Bin purer Salzwasserangler und sehe gleich was gut ist und was nicht. Deswegen macht mir der "Spot" Angst. 

Frage. Geht was auf dem Meer. Trolling, Driften, Jigging etc...
Boote, Namen.. Guides....


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Hey des ist nicht lustig
> 
> Das ist für mich kein Urlaub. Muss mich um meine Mutter kümmern... Aber kann weg.
> 
> Bin am Meer und MUSS Fischen. Mit Kleinfisch angeln einfach wo kann ich nix anfangen


Entschuldigung 
Wollte mich nicht über deine Gründe lustig machen. 
Alles Gute.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. August 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Frage. Geht was auf dem Meer. Trolling, Driften, Jigging etc...
> Boote, Namen.. Guides....



NULL geht- isn Bettenburgen-Allincl Ort


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2019)

Nein ist okay .
Hier geht es einfach nicht ums Posenangel auf irgendwas.

Mit Meerääschen und Minifisch kann ich nix anfangen. 
Gib es sowas wie "Little Big  Game" dort im Süden der Türkei?
Makrelen Bonitos .....?


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> NULL geht- isn Bettenburgen-Allincl Ort


Persönliche Erfahrung? 
Urlaub?Entspannen? Oder Hardcore Angler?


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. August 2019)

Mir wäre da lediglich der Bereich Mersin /Karataş bekannt, wo ein bisschen was geht.

Das ist dann aber mehr ne Sache der Locals bzw sprachlich begabten- also nix touristisch aufgezogenes.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. August 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Persönliche Erfahrung?
> Urlaub?Entspannen? Oder Hardcore Angler?



Fünfwöchige Motorradtour mit türkischstämmigen Jugendfreund  Angeln waren mit dabei.


----------



## nostradamus (17. August 2019)

Du tust mir richtig leid 
Der Vorschlg mit dem Flughafen und Alk fand ich echt witzig! Alternativ könntest du das ganze auch in der Türkei im Hotel machen! Wenn du es richtig machst denkst du, dass du in Ägypten bist. Das du in der Türkei angelst wird dir dann bestimmt auch nicht auffallen 

Mal im Ernst! Viel Spaß und mach das beste daraus.


----------



## Salt (17. August 2019)

Na komm Benny, einmal wirst schon auch ohne Wüste zurecht kommen

Der Zipfel sieht doch sehr geil aus sofern man ganz vorne nich zu hoch über dem Wasser steht?

Dynamit bis in die 80 er gut und schön....wir haben 2019....Ein paar Fische werden seit dem schon wieder hin geschwommen sein.
Ansonsten Google mal "alanya fishing" gibt mindesten 3 Angelläden, da würde ich mal nach ner Ausfahrt fragen die kein Touri Nepp is. Ausserdem heißt Sand im Mittelmeer doch meist auch Wolfsbarsch früh morgens oder Blue & Leerfish tagsüber....Dazu muss auch nicht immer ein Fluss in der nähe sein.

Einfach probieren und immer schön motiviert bleiben


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2019)

Mario dein Spass versteh ich noch.


Bin halt ein Local. Costa Brava,Spanien. 
Süd Ägypten....

Neues ist komisch...bin halt Angler im Salz


----------



## Krallblei (17. August 2019)

@Salt 

Ich geb immer alles )


----------



## Krallblei (1. Oktober 2019)

Hat jemand irgendwelche Tipps zu diesen Spot?  Namen von Kapitänen etc?

Werde wohl mal drei Angeln mitnehmen.

Für Fische 1 Kilo aufwärts

Soll doch Bonitos und Amberjacks dort geben...

hm.....
Brauche Erfahrungsberichte..


----------

